# dürfen / müssen



## vbergen

hola, ya busqué en los hilos que hay al respecto pero no entiendo el tema de todas maneras.
En mi libro, en la página donde se habla de señales de tránsito dice:

- "Hier darf man mit dem Fahrrad fahren", ese lo entiendo bien, *dürfen* como "tener permiso de...".

- Luego dice "Hier müssen Sie langsam fahren", ahí *müssen* expresa algo obligatorio. 

- Otra frase dice "Sie *dürfen* nur in eine Richtung fahren", ese *dürfen* no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué no es müssen si es algo obligatorio?


----------



## anipo

En la última frase te dicen que puedes solo viajar en un sentido.
 Queda sobreentendido que no puedes hacerlo en otro que no sea el indicado.
 No tienes que viajar - es decir, no estás obligado a hacerlo- pero si lo haces, solo puedes hacerlo de una manera.
Saludos.


----------



## vbergen

muchas gracias, entiendo la traducción de la frase "Sie *dürfen* nur in eine Richtung fahren", pero no entiendo ¿por qué no es müssen si es algo obligatorio?

Dices "No tienes que viajar - es decir, no estás obligado a hacerlo- pero si lo haces, solo puedes hacerlo de una manera", pero de ser asì en  "Hier *müssen* Sie langsam fahren" tambièn serìa con dürfen porque uno no està obligado a viajar pero si lo hace, hay que hacerlo despacio...


----------



## jordi picarol

Pero hombre/mujer, si en castellano lees: Los menores SOLO pueden entran acompañados de un mayor de edad, ¿te entran dudas porque debería decir: los menores DEBEN entrar acompañados por un por un mayor de edad? Pues esto es lo mismo. ¿ De verdad no lo habías entendido? Hmmmm. Saludos Jordi


----------



## Geviert

*dürfen* como "tener permiso de...", (permiso), en efecto, pero también "*no *tienes permiso de", "no debes" (coacción, para que se entienda).

Dürfen expresa una obligación externa (una orden o un permiso de una voluntad diferente a la tuya), mientras müssen, una necesidad. Sollen es el "tercer grado" (deber moral, tu "conciencia").

Por lo tanto:



> - Otra frase dice "Sie *dürfen* nur in eine Richtung fahren", ese *dürfen* no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué no es müssen si es algo obligatorio?



  Es algo obligatorio: "tiene el permiso de ir en una sola dirección". Los permisos no son solo negativos (poder hacer algo), también positivos (tener que). Dürfen tiene un elemento "externo" que _müssen_ no tiene: en müssen se te comunica que debes decidir según una necesidad, mientras en dürfen no eres libre de decidir absolutamente nada: el aspecto obligatorio de _dürfen_ es *externo, prescriptivo, coactivo y autoritativo*: o sì o sì. 

En ese sentido, si en Alemania encuentras una calle que dice:

"Sie dürfen nur in eine Richtung fahren" quiere decir que no puedes hacerlo en otra dirección a la indicada.


----------



## jordi picarol

Vamos, no tienes ninguna obligación de pasar por esa calle (müssen), pero si lo quieres hacer solo tienes permiso (dürfen) para hacerlo en esta dirección.


----------



## Captain Lars

kunvla said:


> Sie müssen nur in (die) eine (vorgegebene) Richtung fahren. = No puedes elegir. Tienes seguir la dirección indicada.
> 
> Sie dürfen nur in (die) eine (zur Auswahl stehende) Richtung fahren. = Puedes elegir si sigues la dirección indicada o das vuelta para tu casa, por ejemplo.



Lo siento, pero no me parece lógico. A ver:

_Sie müssen in diese Richtung fahren_: "Ud. tiene que ir en esta dirección".

_Sie dürfen in diese Richtung fahren_: "Ud. puede / tiene el permiso de ir en esta dirección".

_Sie müssen *nur* in diese Richtung fahren_ no da mucho sentido. Significa "Ud. no tiene *nada más *que hacer que ir en esta dirección".

_Sie dürfen *nur* in diese Richtung fahren_: "Ud. tiene que ir *únicamente* en esta dirección".


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, la explicación de kunvla no es lógica. En dürfen non hay Auswahl (ese es el caso de können). Lo que explica para müssen es el caso de dürfen y viceversa.


----------



## Bahiano

¡Hola a todos!
Como nativo, creo que haya comprendido el problema, peró no sé se puedo explicar en español... a ver:
Como vosotros sabéis, es así:
Tu debes (tienes que) hacer algo = müssen (positivo)
Tu NO debes hacer algo = NICHT dürfen (negativo)

En la frase en questión hay la "palabra mágica" NUR que funciona como limitación y así age como se fuese NEGATIVO --> por eso usase "(nur) dürfen".
Espero que mi explicación sea claro...


----------



## kunvla

Los amigos Captain Lars y Geviert tienen toda la razón. Es que mi mente estaba un poco nublado, es por eso por lo que me salió tal disparate. Lo siento.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Captain Lars said:


> _Sie müssen *nur* in diese Richtung fahren_ no da mucho sentido. Significa "Ud. no tiene *nada más *que hacer que ir en esta dirección".



Deine Erklärung ist hervorragend und klar. Eine Kleinigkeit habe ich mir herausgepickt, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass *"Sie müssen nur in diese Richtung fahren"* durchaus einen Sinn ergeben kann, z.B. mit der Ergänzung "... und dann kommen Sie direkt zum Supermarkt (oder was auch immer)".

Was meinst du?

Vielleicht ist es nicht die Antwort auf das, was gefragt wurde, sollte aber doch im Interesse der Deutschlernenden erörtert werden, oder?


----------



## Captain Lars

> Deine Erklärung ist hervorragend und klar. Eine Kleinigkeit habe ich mir herausgepickt, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass *"Sie müssen nur in diese Richtung fahren"* durchaus einen Sinn ergeben kann, z.B. mit der Ergänzung "... und dann kommen Sie direkt zum Supermarkt (oder was auch immer)".



Das ist richtig, allerdings braucht man dann zusätzliche Informationen, wie in deinem Beispiel.


----------

